# Anubias Hastifolia Question



## stonecrabber (Jan 28, 2007)

I have read several different things about this plant. I am looking for some
information from someone that has grown or tried to grow this plant in their 
tank {submerged} long term.

Does it work submerged long term?
Am I better off staying away from this for submerged growth?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can/will provide me any information.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

one thing to remember that anubias with arrowhead leaves can't stay underwater for a long time. young speciment might survive for 2-3 months before dying.


----------



## stonecrabber (Jan 28, 2007)

No arrow head species can survive long term submerged?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that's what i read everywhere and i've seen them dying within 2-3 months.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

All anubias should be fine submersed. Although naturally they are found in the waterfall crevices they have adapted to underwater conditions. What you want to be careful of getting are the _Syngoniums sp._! The most common has to be Syngonium podophyllum which is sold as the aquarium plant Temple Plant.


----------



## stonecrabber (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats the rub right there ikuzo and james, if you research enough you'll find conflicting reports about anubias all over in books and the web.

Thats why I was hoping to find someone who has actually grown either
of these species hastifolia, gigantea( sp? ), or gracillis.
{ grown them submerged, not emmersed }

If anyone else has any additional information they could pass along, I would appriecate it greatly.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I had a couple hastifolia's Paul. Beautiful plant but they neither grew well nor died for me in almost a year. I traded them off eventually. 
When I planted them they improved in color and health but never grew one leaf in that time. I would plant them again but not expect them to "flourish"... the size you get when you submerse them is about what you will see after some time. I think only growth will come when in emersed state. 
The strangest part is that most plants with that slow a growth rate tend to get spotted leaves but mine never did and they were a nice green till the day I traded them. Its too bad too because they are a beautiful accent plant !

Here is a photo I had of them in my tank.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i had the anubias hastifolia species back then and it died in about 3 months. not sure about gracilis but a friend had this and died before 6 months.


----------



## stonecrabber (Jan 28, 2007)

ikuzo, sorry I was confused when i read your post,just to clairify.

Your friend had a gracillis and it died in within 6 months?

Well maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree with this plant.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yeap you read it allright


----------



## beachkrazd (Jan 9, 2010)

Resurrecting an old thread here. I thought I would use this thread for continuity of information.

I just bought Anubias hastifolia from aquariumplants(.)com before I read some reports that it does not grow well submerged. I called Aquariumplants(.)com and apparently I spoke to the guy who is in charge of their importing. (He happened to be the one who answered my call). I asked about the ability of Anubias hastifolia to be successfully grown submerged and he said it should grow just fine. He also mentioned he has sold 'thousands of plants' and has never heard of any such problems. I asked if A. hastifolia was really harvested from the wild (Africa I think) and he said yes it was. I asked if it was found growing emersed or submerged in the wild and he said he didn't know. However, he said the plants are submerged when they are received in the U.S.

Based on my discussion with him I guess I will just keep my order and see how it goes with Anubias hastifolia. It's a cool-looking plant so I guess I'm willing to take the risk of failure in this situation, especially since there appears to be some conflicting reports about it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll respond into this old thread too.

I have had two _A. hastifolia _growing emersed as riparium plants for more than a year now. They are among the most handsome plants that I own. Here is a shot of the larger specimen from a couple of months ago.










Their growth is quite slow--each growing lead sprouts a new leaf only once every eight weeks or so. This is to my advantage, because they are also getting to be rather tall. The plant in the photograph is nearing the top of the 24" high tank where I have it.

I also have a plant that I believe to be _A. gigantea_ (that is what I purchased it as anyway) but it has failed to thrive like the _hastifolia_. Its leaves all have a yellowed chlorotic appearance.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I thought I'd necro this thread as I've been looking for info for sometime, and i thought I'd add my results. I added anubias hastolia submerged to 2 aquariums about a year ago. one never did anything besides slowly melt it's leaves off, and the other one, kept it's original leaves, and tried several times to put out new leaves, but was never successful. What i've found interesting is that the rhizome, roots and leaf "stems" have all remained, while just the fleshy tissue of the leaf itself would melt. Which leads me to believe that while they may be able to withstand submerged conditions for a time, that they really are an emersed only growing species. I'm currently trying to get them to grow in a higher humidity emersed setup, and will see if they recover.

There was also a. nana and a. coffeefolia growing in one of the tanks, and both have doubled or more in size in the time the hastifolia did nothing


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Got any pics? I've been growing something that was sold as Anubias hastafolia, but I'm not so sure it was correctly labeled:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/11-fertilizers-water-parameters/1093881-what-whats-wrong.html


----------

